# Sticky  Online Honda Factory Parts Look-Up



## [email protected]

Honda has launched a parts look-up site for Honda Power Equipment, Honda Engines, and Honda Marine (outboards). The look up includes all vintage equipment (riding mowers, older outboards, etc.) as well. This site is a parts look-up reference resource only; Honda is not selling parts direct, but has a "Find a Dealer" locator to help you find a dealer in your area. 



The frame serial number is best to get a correct match of parts. But, you can browse Power Equipment and Marine parts without a serial number. (Only the Honda Engines site requires an engine serial number to see parts). 

After selecting a group, you can pick parts to build a "wish list" that can be saved or /emailed. Prices are "list price" but know that many dealers do offer discounts on many parts. This site has the most up-to-date parts catalogs, including superceeded parts, alternate parts, etc. Some parts may show up with with "Call us" button, and this generally means the part has been discontinued or no longer available, but call your dealer to confirm. 


















*Full links:*


*Honda Power Equipment Parts*


*Honda Marine Parts*


*Honda Engine Parts*


----------



## Shryp

Good to know. I will make this a sticky so it doesn't get lost.


----------



## Alpo27

Robert, I just purchased a new HSS928ATD, but my engine serial number keeps coming up " cannot find this serial number" . I verified the type and number but no luck.
The type is JD4X, their serial number is GCBHT-1257261. Could this be a result of too new to be listed? I took a picture of the number and type, I am trying to determine what size charging or lamp coil I have. What should I do to get this information?


----------



## YSHSfan

Alpo27 said:


> Robert, I just purchased a new HSS928ATD, but my engine serial number keeps coming up " cannot find this serial number" . I verified the type and number but no luck.
> The type is JD4X, their serial number is GCBHT-1257261. Could this be a result of too new to be listed? I took a picture of the number and type, I am trying to determine what size charging or lamp coil I have. What should I do to get this information?


You need the frame serial number to look up parts for a Honda snowblower, not the engine serial number.
Being an ATD model, you have plenty of charge output from the coil....for extra lighting and or hand warmers.

(I realize that this is an old post).


----------

